# Looking for a picture



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 20, 2011)

Spurred from another thread, I looked for years for a picture, maybe it was just in my mind or maybe something I have seen. My wife knew this and was looking for it when she found the picture that I posted on another thread. Here is a description; It's Jesus, wearing a white, robe sort of thing with something as a belt tied around his waist. He is walking along a dirt road with several children walking alongside. Jesus is engauged in conversation with them and several more children following. It's not what I would call cartoon form, maybe like what you would see in childrens literature. Lots of color. I would love to find this picture. If I can't locate it, 2nd choice would be Jesus sitting with little children gathering around [Let the little children come to me] Thanks for your help. I have a book by Brian Jekel, lots of similar pictures.


----------

